
Google Hex Color Picker - vblord
https://www.google.com/#q=hex+color+picker
======
visarga
What can you do with a single color by itself? People need to compare.

It would have been even cooler if it generated color palettes like
[http://paletton.com/](http://paletton.com/) and
[https://color.adobe.com/](https://color.adobe.com/) .

